# Billig-Walkie Talkies - Jemand Ahnung?



## Bonkic (10. Dezember 2012)

man bekommt ja schon für sehr wenig geld solche billig-walkie talkies.
im auge hab ich konkret diese -> Motorola PMR Twinpack TLKR T4 Funkgerät (Reichweite bis zu 6 km): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video 
gibts hier um die ecke grad für schlappe 20 euro.

ist für den skiurlaub gedacht (also wenig bis gar keine bebauung). 
kann man damit was anfangen? 
oder sind das reine kinderspielzeuge?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2012)

Naja, was genau hast Du denn vor? Welche Entfernung? Worum genau gehe es, also eher so was wie "Handyersatz", oder soll man das beim fahren hören können, ohne es in der Hand zu halten?

Die 6km sind halt utopisch, da kannst Du froh sein, wenn Du am Ende des Hangs stehst und einem, der 500m weiter oben ist, was sagen kannst


----------



## Bonkic (10. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, was genau hast Du denn vor?



soll eine art schneller handyersatz auf der piste sein. 
nur auf einem hang.
dass ich mit solchen winzdingern nicht über mehrere täler hinweg funken kann, hatte ich mir bereits gedacht. 



> da kannst Du froh sein, wenn Du am Ende des Hangs stehst und einem, der 500m weiter oben ist, was sagen kannst


ist das wissen, oder vermutest du das nur?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2012)

Also, das  vermute ich, da einige schreiben, dass es trotz Sicht zum Partner bei 400-500m anfängt mit Rauschen. Und aus Erfahrung mit anderen solchen Teilen weiß ich auch, dass es effektiv eher nur 10% der angeblichen MaxReichweite nutzbar sind.

Aber auf der anderen Seite: Skiurlaub?! ^^   da gehörst Du sicher nicht zu denen, denen 20 "sinnlose" € wehtun würden     oder willst Du ganz ganz unbedingt solche Teile mitnehmen und sichergehen, dass die 100% geeignet sind? Dann vlt. etwas hochwertigere suchen zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, das  vermute ich, da einige schreiben, dass es trotz Sicht zum Partner bei 400-500m anfängt mit Rauschen. Und aus Erfahrung mit anderen solchen Teilen weiß ich auch, dass es effektiv eher nur 10% der angeblichen MaxReichweite nutzbar sind.



ah ok.
ich hab mir die rezensionen auch durchgelesen. aber so wirklich schlau wurde ich daraus nicht.
in urbanem gebiet geht mit den dingern nicht viel, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. 
na ja, man wird sehen...



> da gehöst Du sicher nicht zu denen, denen 20 "sinnlose" € wehtun würden



...denn ich hab mir die dinger in der tat grad schon besorgt.
aber dennoch: auch 20 euro schmeiß ich ungern in den gulli.



> oder willst Du ganz ganz unbedingt solche Teile mitnehmen und sichergehen, dass die 100% geeignet sind? Dann vlt. etwas hochwertigere suchen zur Sicherheit.



nee nee, eigentlich wärs nur ne lustige spielerei.
handy rausfummeln und wählen ist immer furchtbar nervig, finde ich.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2012)

ALso, falls die "Schrott" sein sollten, ist das doch ein nettes Geschenk für nen Neffen oder Nachbarskinder oder so - für die isses doch schon toll, wenn der eine nur 10m weiter weg hinter ner Rutsche steht und man sich mit den Dingern durch flüstern unterhalten kann


----------



## ExCorZisssT (11. Dezember 2012)

Zufällig hab ich dieses Paket auch gekauft im Dezember letzten Jahres , sind nach 2 Monaten kaputt gegangen aber auch vorher war die Qualität einfach nur grottenschlecht , ich konnte höchstens mit einem auf der anderen Straßenseite sprechen und das mit ständigem Rauschen , ich weiß nicht obs defekt war...


----------



## hifumi (11. Dezember 2012)

Komisch, bei Handfunkgeräten scheint der technische Fortschritt stehngeblieben zu sein.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Dezember 2012)

ExCorZisssT schrieb:


> Zufällig hab ich dieses Paket auch gekauft im Dezember letzten Jahres , sind nach 2 Monaten kaputt gegangen aber auch vorher war die Qualität einfach nur grottenschlecht , ich konnte höchstens mit einem auf der anderen Straßenseite sprechen und das mit ständigem Rauschen , ich weiß nicht obs defekt war...


 
hm.
die meinungen scheinen wirkilch extrem weit (siehe auch amazon) auseinander zu gehen.
die einen erzählen was von wegen problemloser kommunikation im fahrenden auto und du sprichst von einer reichweite von gerade mal vielleicht 5 metern.


----------

